# waterfest next month



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

just wondering if any1 was heading down to waterfest next month :thumbup:


----------



## TTcruZin69 (Nov 26, 2009)

Hellzzzzz yahhh!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be there to defend these in the Pro-class autocross competition and hopefully add a third one to the collection. Doug are you co-driving with me this year?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Why do the plaques read _"Knothole Baseball 3rd place"_? Is that just a typo?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Why do the plaques read _"Knothole Baseball 3rd place"_? Is that just a typo?


 Ha Ha, very funny! 

Have any FT to challenge a 3-peat  ? Maybe you can hire a wheel man for the Franken machine and be a contender (the Pro class is open to all VW/Audi cars, regardless of mods). opcorn:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I'll be there to defend these in the Pro-class autocross competition and hopefully add a third one to the collection. Doug are you co-driving with me this year?


 
YES-- I'm all in!

Clutch soon & a test/tune auto-x day with Jeff at the coliseum? He's been going a lot lately...

FYI: hose from manifold to DV is under 6" long...


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

doug nd marcus, any of you taken ur car down the 1/4 just to see what it does?


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> doug nd marcus, any of you taken ur car down the 1/4 just to see what it does?


 No 1/4 mile for me, I have to use the steering wheel, throttle, and brakes at the same time or I fall asleep


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> YES-- I'm all in!
> 
> Clutch soon & a test/tune auto-x day with Jeff at the coliseum? He's been going a lot lately...
> 
> FYI: hose from manifold to DV is under 6" long...


 Yes Doug, I'm going to finish ironing out a few kinks with the water injection and AWIC (I am also misfiring in the upper range once again, maybe another coil went) and we'll do the clutch. That should give us time to do at least one testing event before WF so we can lay down some butt smacking without mechanical issues. 

The DV setup with short piping looks pimp! :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No 1/4 mile for me, I have to use the steering wheel, throttle, and brakes at the same time or I fall asleep


 Translation: his clutch won't hold. :laugh:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

20v master said:


> Translation: his clutch won't hold. :laugh:


 :laugh:lol


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

20v master said:


> Translation: his clutch won't hold. :laugh:


 Ha Ha Ha, plenty of jokes for me this year... I have something special going in that'll hold anything any K04 on steroid can put out. 

I also don't want to shake the status quo in the VW/Audi drag world ... and fall asleep doing it


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Ha Ha Ha, plenty of jokes for me this year... I have something special going in that'll hold anything any K04 on steroid can put out.
> 
> I also don't want to shake the status quo in the VW/Audi drag world ... and fall asleep doing it


 u dont have to fall asleep, ill drive for you :sly::laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> u dont have to fall asleep, ill drive for you :sly::laugh:


 But what do you do with the car falling asleep on you? Going through a few gears doesn't do it for her anymore, she's like the girl that has been around the block a few times, she needs to be tossed and turned... :laugh:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> But what do you do with the car falling asleep on you? Going through a few gears doesn't do it for her anymore, she's like the girl that has been around the block a few times, she needs to be tossed and turned... :laugh:


 :laugh: wouldnt be the first girl falling asleep on me :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Event is in a couple of days, who else is going, showing or competing?


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Event is in a couple of days, who else is going, showing or competing?


Ill be there all of saturday for autoX and mayb on sunday morning, looking forward to seeing ur lil beast dive into the turns!!!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

QUA-TT-RO said:


> Ill be there all of saturday for autoX and mayb on sunday morning, looking forward to seeing ur lil beast dive into the turns!!!


I'll only be doing the competition on Sunday but come over and say hello :beer:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

deff looking forward to going, havent been to any type of car meet or to the track in quite a while


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

i'll be going , driving from frederick MD, i'll be in a silver TT with black j-line 5rl2's


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Have fun guys! Kick some but Marcus  

I am rather going north tomorrow for some Saturday seat time in something other than my car 

Oh yeah, Marcus did the grille show up? We are going to have to catch up some time soon. Got something a little more interesting I am working on.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Have fun guys! Kick some but Marcus
> 
> I am rather going north tomorrow for some Saturday seat time in something other than my car
> 
> Oh yeah, Marcus did the grille show up? We are going to have to catch up some time soon. Got something a little more interesting I am working on.


What are you driving?

The grill did show up! Talk about fast shipment, that was awesome. I meant to post in your FS thread but got busy with some Evo project. Grill already mounted btw, and the front facia looks like it should once again. Thank you bud!


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What are you driving?
> 
> The grill did show up! Talk about fast shipment, that was awesome. I meant to post in your FS thread but got busy with some Evo project. Grill already mounted btw, and the front facia looks like it should once again. Thank you bud!



looks good, do you still have ur badgeless grill ?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> What are you driving?
> 
> The grill did show up! Talk about fast shipment, that was awesome. I meant to post in your FS thread but got busy with some Evo project. Grill already mounted btw, and the front facia looks like it should once again. Thank you bud!



Looks good. Driving a rally prepped Fiesta  Team O'Neil rally school.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> looks good, do you still have ur badgeless grill ?


Yes and it's yours if you want. I didn't care and broke a couple of the bottom bridges when removing it. They can be easily glued or even left alone, as it is not visible when mounted. Let me know if I should bring it with me to Waterfest.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> Looks good. Driving a rally prepped Fiesta  Team O'Neil rally school.


Nice, have fun!


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Yes and it's yours if you want. I didn't care and broke a couple of the bottom bridges when removing it. They can be easily glued or even left alone, as it is not visible when mounted. Let me know if I should bring it with me to Waterfest.


yeahhh deff bring it to waterfest with you, when i come by to see if you can log my car for me to figure out whats wrong ill get it from you, or even i can take a drive to where ur located if you can help me out :thumbup: any other things u might have? if you want shoot me a text 973-932-9633 or email [email protected]


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Nice, have fun!



U too, kick some butt!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

DeckManDubs said:


> U too, kick some butt!


I'm already in spanking mode! 

A few Fiesta pointers: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sXGdCyZAdek


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> I'm already in spanking mode!
> 
> A few Fiesta pointers:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sXGdCyZAdek


lmao


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

i was planning to go and compete this year but timing was all wrong for me and its a 12 hour drive i couldnt get friday(today) off for the 12 hour drive and i didnt want to be 700 miles from home and break something i will be there next year for sure though ill put in my vacation request plenty ahead of time


shame i was really looking forward to meeting you marcus and some of these vendors that i send every dollar i can spare too :laugh:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

babarber said:


> i was planning to go and compete this year but timing was all wrong for me and its a 12 hour drive i couldnt get friday(today) off for the 12 hour drive and i didnt want to be 700 miles from home and break something i will be there next year for sure though ill put in my vacation request plenty ahead of time
> 
> 
> shame i was really looking forward to meeting you marcus and some of these vendors that i send every dollar i can spare too :laugh:


Would have been nice to meet you, compete against you, and chat about setups. Next year!


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cf4iNjPqIzM&sns=em


----------

